# 1963 Coppertone Corvette



## Luchotocado (Aug 3, 2016)

Bought this one last month and I have been riding it a lot lately. Today I finally took some pics. I originally didnt like the handlebars and was going to swap them but They are kind of growing on me.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2016)

nice.I love my 63 copper.rode it on the Yosemite ride this year.


----------



## Stickley (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a Coppertone 64 great riding bikes!


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 3, 2016)

Ha! I have a Coppertone 63 too...group hug!


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 3, 2016)

We need some pics! You guys know the saying around here. Its not true without pictures.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh my, ape hangers on a Corvette? 

Try to find a set of period and Schwinn correct Butterfly bars. They're a medium rise and would be correct for the time period.


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah i know. I actually got the correct ones from ebay last week but eventhough the apehangers dont look right, they are growing on me a little. Ill swap them out one of these days though







GTs58 said:


> Oh my, ape hangers on a Corvette?
> 
> Try to find a set of period and Schwinn correct Butterfly bars. They're a medium rise and would be correct for the time period.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Luchotocado said:


> Yeah i know. I actually got the correct ones from ebay last week but eventhough the apehangers dont look right, they are growing on me a little. Ill swap them out one of these days though




I have always loved the comfort and look of hi bars.
They could have been dealer installed for the original owner. I say leave em alone and ride it the way you got it.
You are getting used to COOL!


----------



## Stickley (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a Coppertone 62 ,it's my favorite rider right now.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 9, 2016)

Stickley said:


> I have a Coppertone 62 ,it's my favorite rider right now.




how about a serial number?thinking a very late number and most likely sold as a 63.coppertone wasn't technically available on the corvette until 63,but I had an october 62 copper vette.serial number isn't the actual build date though.


----------



## Stickley (Aug 9, 2016)

I meant 63 ! I was thinking about my black 62 5 psd. Duh!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2016)

A 62 or earlier Corvette would have the long fancy pinstriped down tube decal where as the 63 model would have the wrap around decal as shown in the pictures above. Like Island said, the serial number does not always designate a model year and definitely not a build date.


Ooops, posted to late.


----------

